# What have I got here? sf forged by Win&Win riser with Kaya Tomcat limbs



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Current Win & Win risers run from about $350 to $850.
I think the Kaya limbs are pretty inexpensive, but don't I have a current pricing.
The sight looks like one of the low end models, maybe a Sebastian Flute. I can't read the name. Maybe $20 to $25 new.

Everything but the riser seems to be pretty low end. All in all, you did pretty good at $200. It's a nice bow.

With your DL, you may need different limbs. Contact the guys at Lancaster Archery Supply. They are very good at figuring out which limbs and arrows you need. Since you are a recurve beginner, be sure that the limbs are no more than 25 lbs. Even if you are the strongest person on the planet, you will do much better if you start with a low draw weight recurve. It's too easy to develop bad habits from a DW that's even a little too high. Also, Olympic Recurves require better form than compounds to shoot well. If you want to be really good with a recurve, get a coach to work with you from the beginning. Bad habits are really a pain to break. (first hand experience  )

You don't need to unstring it unless you are traveling. Most states have laws that require that a bow be unstrung or in a case. Most OR shooters have really nice bags that they use to transport and store their bows. These bags all require that the bow be unstrung and the limbs removed. Fortunately, the ILF limb mounting system makes that a very easy operation.

Allen


----------

